# Pepperweed in new planting of hay.



## zeroo (May 20, 2016)

Planted field of orchard last fall and frost seeded red clover in it. The field had beans in it the last 7 years so I though the weeds would be down pretty good so that's why I went ahead and put red clover on. But there is plenty of weeds. But the majority of it is pepperweed. Actually got a real good stand of it. 2-4d will take out my clover so I'm hoping to just keep it cut and hopefully the pepperweed will not come back next year. Any experience with this stuff. The only good thing is it's not a toxic weed. Maybe I should just spray it and fall drill either clover or alfalfa. There is 18 acres of this. Spray or try and mow it out?


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

You could try Pursuit/Thunder. Broadleaf herbicide that doesn't affect alfalfa and clover. More expensive than 2,4D, but would leave your clover behind.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Another option you might try is 2,4db(butyrac). I have used it on alfalfa with pretty good results killing marestail. Never dealt with pepperweed.....isn't it a spring annual? If you can keep it from going to seed by spraying or mowing that will greatly reduce the infestation of it next year.


----------



## zeroo (May 20, 2016)

Thanks. I talked with southern states here that does most of the custom spaying and they said the 2-4d based stuff will take out the clover. At this point I don't care. The seed I used must of had this crap in it. It's amazing. My options:

We are dry this coming week kind of. Maybe cut early and accept the bales as trash as this stuff is thick already and is a prolific seed producer. And plan on a early second cutting. And it will let the clover mature.
Or spray 2-4d and bale in a monthish? It may keep it from going to seed. What's the residual of 2-4d and cutting for hay?

This is weed

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/peppergrass.aspx


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

The butyrac that Farmer Cline mentioned will not harm the clover at label rates


----------



## zeroo (May 20, 2016)

http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/proceedings/1991/91-92.pdf

So there is a big difference between 2-4d and 2-4db. I will have to see why southern states didn't mention that. Anyways thanks farmer cline. I really need to invest into a good sprayer. Is there a wait time between spraying 2-4db and harvesting hay?

I also see I posted in the wrong forum.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

You never know why dealers sometimes don't recommend certain things. Sometimes it is to sell something they have in stock rather than order something they don't. Sometimes they don't know.

It is always best to go check the label on the chemical that you are dealing with, and read the rates, restrictions, and usage directions yourself, rather than trusting it to someone else. Desired crop, weed to be controlled, rate, timing, and mixing instructions are all important.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

zeroo said:


> http://alfalfa.ucdavis.edu/+symposium/proceedings/1991/91-92.pdf
> 
> So there is a big difference between 2-4d and 2-4db. I will have to see why southern states didn't mention that. Anyways thanks farmer cline. I really need to invest into a good sprayer. Is there a wait time between spraying 2-4db and harvesting hay?
> 
> I also see I posted in the wrong forum.


 30 day waiting period between spraying and harvesting the hay. At this point depending on how mature the weeds are you might be better off cutting it before they go to seed. Sometimes herbicides don't work very well on weeds that are more mature.


----------

